# oversized wrap around print?



## mattschoch (Mar 18, 2008)

i have a shirt i'm wanting to make for a local school for spiritwear because noone sells shirts like this.
is it even realistic to print a shirt like attached? with a huge oversized print, that wraps around the back of the shirt? i have oversized platens so the size is not an issue. I need to know how, if its possible, to print so that the comet logo wraps around to the back of the shirt.
any advice would be great


----------



## Wesnprint (Oct 17, 2008)

Most of these prints are printed on blank fabric then the shirt is fabricated.


----------



## mattschoch (Mar 18, 2008)

ok, we're going to try printing this on a regular shirt by printing the front, then flipping the shirt and printing the wrap around part. obviously it'll be very hard to get the registration right so to combat that we're putting grunge and splatters throughout the logo, especially where it will wrap around so if the registration is off it won't be as noticable.
does this have a chance at working?


----------



## ACC (Apr 23, 2007)

Only one way to find out! Post a pic if you succeed.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

It is extremely difficult to line up the front to the back. Different size shirts, material stretching, etc.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

mattschoch said:


> does this have a chance at working?


It has a _chance_ of working... 

It depends on how much time you have to spare for this project: if you can take your time lining up each shirt it might come out fine.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Instead of using your press, you might want to just slip the shirt over a board, tape some nickels or something on the back of your screen to gain a little off-contact off the board, then move the screen over the shirt to line it up to the part of the image you've already printed and get someone to hold the screen while you pull the squeegie. Seems it would be easier and quicker than trying to line the shirt up to a stationary screen.


----------



## mattschoch (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks for all your suggestions!
when we finally try it i'll let you guy know how it turned out


----------



## QC_Todd (Feb 19, 2008)

mattschoch said:


> thanks for all your suggestions!
> when we finally try it i'll let you guy know how it turned out


well how did it turn out?


----------



## mattschoch (Mar 18, 2008)

QC_Todd said:


> well how did it turn out?


unfortunatly we haven't tried it, i still hope we can eventually, but it doesn't seem very likely without doing a cut and sew


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

i think those lasers they sell to show you where your print will land can help you with it


----------



## emberrayne (Aug 25, 2007)

I DO NOT WORK FOR RYONET I PROMISE!!!
That said, try their "Specialty Printing" DVD... (Snagged it on ebay for 2 bucks... YES! But check out their website at Silk Screening Supplies .com, screen printing equipment, silk screen printing kits for...um... everything.) 
The vid covers over the shoulder and wraparound prints... no pics as of yet since I bought it for the retro-distressed info... I have the entire RYONET series (mostly snagged from ebay but still useful, especially when you purchase some of thier tools... I pick and choose the ones I can afford to snag from them and the ones I have to make/borrow/ebay...) and I recommend them for a basic, clear overview of just about any aspect of printing... they generally cover everything... of course you WILL BE REQUIRED to fiddle around for like 3 days in your shop to get whatever tech you're trying to master down to enough of a science to make it worth taking on an order, but that's just screen printing lol!

Hope that helps!

P.S. WOW, they are the shizznit. I found this video ONLINE (well part of it anyway) including the part you need!!! Still... worth buying... http://www.screenprintingvideo.com/Site_6/Distressed_and_Retro.html
Ember


----------

